# I finished my USC Slideroom application but it still says my program materials has 0/1 complete?



## CampbellSoup (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey everyone! Its my first time applying to USC, and I finished my slideroom application but it still says my program materials has 0/1 complete. Does anyone know why this might be?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2020)

CampbellSoup said:


> Does anyone know why this might be?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind


What was it?


----------



## alek (Nov 12, 2020)

CampbellSoup said:


> Hey everyone! Its my first time applying to USC, and I finished my slideroom application but it still says my program materials has 0/1 complete. Does anyone know why this might be?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind


I'm still having this issue, despite logging out and back in multiple times and trying multiple browsers. What did you end up doing to fix it?


----------



## CampbellSoup (Nov 12, 2020)

alek said:


> I'm still having this issue, despite logging out and back in multiple times and trying multiple browsers. What did you end up doing to fix it?


Hi! On the graduate admissions page where it says 0/1 I clicked on that, then clicked on the tab that says Slideroom, then there was a link at the bottom to "go to slideroom" where I logged in and that connected it. Hope that helps!


----------



## CampbellSoup (Nov 12, 2020)

Chris W said:


> What was it?


On the graduate admissions page where it says 0/1 I clicked on that, then clicked on the tab that says Slideroom, then there was a link at the bottom to "go to slideroom" where I logged in and that connected it. Hope that helps!


----------

